# Emulsifying conditioner



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Is emulsifying conditioner the same thing as e-wax?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

No. But they are both used to combine oil with water. An emulsifying conditioner adds extra conditioning qualities to your formula. I think they can be used interchangeably but depending on the product you may prefer to use one over the other. That is my limited understanding though.


----------



## dblvon (Dec 13, 2007)

Where do you get it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is often called BTMS, and alot of the soap suppliers have it.. Will have to check and let you know.. I think, I think that MMS has it..


----------

